
Software Should Be Easier to Build, Not Harder - ern
http://www.c-sharpcorner.com/blogs/software-should-be-easier-to-build-not-harder-my-dream-for-the-future-of-development
======
flukus
TFA and all the comments their essentially conflate complexity with more
typing. Webforms might be easy to drag and drop, but it is much more complex
than MVC. That's when things are going right, when things are going wrong
Webforms becomes exponentially more complex.

MS developers also rarely know about tools like Gtk and Qt, which is much
friendlier for building desktop front ends than drag and drop tools ever were.

